# Silly Mira



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Showing off her mad ninja skills


And no she didn't fall backwards- next shot on burst mode (she is almost out of the frame, but landed on her feet!)



So Joey gave it another try and did get her this time!





And then today with the flirt pole the first time- hard to take pics and play at the same time!


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Beautiful dogs. And you take great photos. Your flirt pole photos are better than anything I could do with three hands free.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

These Pit Bulls are so athletic, Richter is the same way. How did the people that were coming to look at her go. Does she have a forever home?


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

No luck with adopters yet. But we have an issue right now with someone claiming she is there dog and was stolen from them. Yet so far they have produced absolutely no proof.


----------

